# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Buy Vidalista 20 | How it is helps to treat sexual impotence ...

## HairyPick

Tadalafil Vidalista 20 is also used to improve symptoms of benign prostatic pyperplasia, improve ability to exercise of people with pulmonary hard erection during intercourse and vidalista medicine is best for getting a harder erection as its tadalafil ingredient provides erection for up to 48 hours. the treatment of men with erectile dysfunction, which is the inability to achieve or maintain a penile erection sufficient for satisfactory sexual performance. Cenforce is used to treat erectile dysfunction (ED). ED is the inability to get or maintain an erection.

----------

